# Ticca Timex



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s one for you Ticca Timex lads Mel get some of that money out you keep in the mattress and treat yourself to this one, Item No 350375850947


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paid a LOT less for mine. BTW the model is called Dorado.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Paid a LOT less for mine. BTW the model is called Dorado.


Nice one Bill I expect you bought yours before the price of gold went through the roof. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

At $305 (as I write this) the watch is already past scrap value.

I've been looking for one of these since Bill wrote the thread on the Dorado some time back. This one looks pretty good to me and I'm going to bid on it.

*
Any advice on this one Bill?*


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

It's true the price of gold has driven the price of these up dramatically. I have seen some go close to $1000 but that is still to high, IMO, even now.

This one appears to be in good cosmetic condition just needing a light polishing. The movements on these are surprisingly solid as I'm pretty sure Paul will agree. If you get one, and it needs service, he has the manuals and knowledge to put it in order. (no surprise there!)

A little polishing and it will look like this.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> At $305 (as I write this) the watch is already past scrap value.
> 
> I've been looking for one of these since Bill wrote the thread on the Dorado some time back. This one looks pretty good to me and I'm going to bid on it.
> 
> ...


You watch that sneaky MEL dose,nt outbid you Dave. :assassin:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > At $305 (as I write this) the watch is already past scrap value.
> ...


Isn't Mel Scottish?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


Oh I forgot that you,ll be safe then.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now, don't be cheeky Martinus! :lol: Most of us on the Ticka forum would love a Dorado, it's a genuine Grail for Timex collectors - but as you can see, the price is going out of the window and getting higher all the time. :yes:

It's a somewhat beautiful watch, a true understated (and relatively) unknown watch outside of Timex aficionados, but as you can see from Bill's immaculate example, one well worth collecting. The ideal find of course is at a car boot sale, where you can beat the seller down to a fiver "'cos it's only a Timex" - - [i live in hopes, but I would guess that most of the world stock of these is already in the hands of collectors, given the smallish numbers originally made by comparison with most Timex models!] :notworthy:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> Isn't Mel Scottish?


 :rofl: :rofl:

So is Bill (once removed) we are not cheap, just thrifty. :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

watchnutz said:


> > Isn't Mel Scottish?
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> ...


And we're both gentlemen Bill! :notworthy: When you get past 35, it starts to happen by itself! :yes:

Isn't that one a Scottish (dundee) Dorado Bill, maybe it should come home! :rofl2:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

*Success!*

Here she is:










I am particularly pleased to have the box. *Any idea, Bill, whether the box is the correct one.* Looks to be about the right period, but I am hardly an expert.

Indeed this is the only Timex I have. The last one I had went to Mel (the cool "telephone dial" one).

Forgot to say: $357.99. I am well pleased with this price, which is maybe 20% more than scrap value.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to say Dave, but it is not the correct box. The correct one is the same shape but has the crown and Timex Dorado Electric in gold on the inside of the box top.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Sorry to say Dave, but it is not the correct box. The correct one is the same shape but has the crown and Timex Dorado Electric in gold on the inside of the box top.


I'm still pleased. You don't by any chance have a photo of the correct box do you Bill?

Thanks. You are truly a fount of Timex knowledge.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> *Success!*


Congratulations Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done Dave I,m glad you won it it,s gone to a good home, not a bad price either as Bill has seen these go for up to $1000.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done Dave! I'm sure you'll enjoy this one! It's a "Beaut", that's for sure. Good deal as well for a Dorado! :yes:

I'm sure Paul will fettle out any problems if they occur, but these seem to go on forever, as long as the balance assembly is ok! A quick scoosh of "servisol" non residue cleaner seems to cure a lot of ills, but it's not as scientific or correct as Paul looking at 'em







and certainly I'd ask Paul if he would like to service a Dorado if I ever got one - it would be well worth it I'd reckon! :notworthy:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Dave, heres the catalog cover from 1968. Notice the retail of $125. That would be about $800 today. It certainly is the most sought after Timex although not the rarest. They were made for 3 years but not in large numbers since they were not in the usual Timex price range. Before the gold prices shot up they were going for about $200 and as I said I have seen them go for close to $1000 in off line auctions so I think you did alright.

BTW it is a front loader so don't mess up the back trying to open it. It does not have a battery hatch so it must be opened to put a new battery in.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank a lot Bill. I appreciate the info.

And thanks, Ken, for pointing out this auction. I did have an ongoing search for Dorado, but I find that ongoing searches are hardly foolproof.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Thank a lot Bill. I appreciate the info.
> 
> And thanks, Ken, for pointing out this auction. I did have an ongoing search for Dorado, but I find that ongoing searches are hardly foolproof.


 Your,e welcome Dave I only stumbled on it by chance, and after all you have done me enough favours in the past. I like to thin that this forum is to help one another.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> *Success!*
> 
> Here she is:


Looks good Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Thank a lot Bill. I appreciate the info.
> ...


You are surely right about this. I've been helped by members in Canada, the USA, England, Germany, and Australia. And, of course, the advice has come from everywhere.

Thanks again, all, and thanks of course, to our host Roy from RLT who has made this all possible.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


Congrats on the great purchase! Just over the meltdown price is a great deal.

When I first saw that you had purchased a Dorado, I thought you meant one of these....










Aaron


----------

